# Need help - double smoked ham



## coacher72 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm planning on smoking a large pre-cooked ham for Christmas. Hope to find one in the 18-20 lb range. I've read other threads on rubs and glazes but my question is what kind of time will it take to smoke a ham of this size. I've done smaller ones, but I was hoping some of you have done one in this size range. Need to plan my time to get everything else done.

Thanks


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello Coacher72!

My thought is to stick a temp probe in like you would on a raw piece of meat and cook to your desired IT - I would say at least 140* but following the suggested temp on the package can't hurt.

The timing is dependent on your temperature...if you go with a high temp like 350* figure on 20 minutes per pound may take a little longer if you smoke at 225* - maybe about a total of 3 hours or so.

Good luck and good smoking!

Bill


----------



## coacher72 (Dec 18, 2012)

My bad I forgot to mention I would try to smoke the ham at 225 degrees. I agree with the use of a probe. I was just wanting to see if anyone had done a ham this big and approx. how long it took. With the number of people coming I wanted to make sure it was done by noon. So they aren't sitting around waiting.


----------



## pipesdaddy (Dec 21, 2012)

yes. i agree that temperature is a noteworthy thing to ponder over. If the temperature is below 350, you may not have the desired result.


----------

